
Ask HN: How to write a bug? - bobnarizes
Dear HN,<p>once you get a ticket for a bug, what do you wish it would be on it so you can efficiently work on it?
======
veddox
Could you (or a mod) change the title of this post to "How to write a bug
report"? "How to write a bug" is a bit misleading... (Usually, people don't
have to learn how to write them ;-) )

------
bsvalley
Steps to reproduce, Screenshots, verions/setup, expected behavior and output,
priority (high, low, etc), category (UI, functional, etc).

That’s it.

------
ahoka
I want three things in a bug report:

\- steps to reproduce

\- what was the bug encountered

\- what was the expected result (this is usually forgotten)

------
ecesena
Who reports: steps to reproduce, details on system (browser, version, OS,
whatever is relevant). Component(s) if known (assuming a big system/company).

I particularly appreciate when who files the bug spends the time to minimize
the steps to repro and tests on multiple platforms to understand the scope
(or, he/she clearly says "I couldn't test on other platforms").

Who triages: assign priority, define expected behavior if not clear already,
mark duplicates, close non-repro or won't fix.

------
LandR
The most important thing for me is detailed steps to reproduce.

What version it affects, if this applicable.

If it was a crash and this resulted in a stack trace being available. I want
the stack trace.

Lower down on the priorities is a video of happening if this can be captured,
as I've found steps to reproduce can sometimes leave out a crucial step. I've
worked at a place where you got video of the bug happening and they can
occasionally be helpful.

Also can be helpful the number of times it's happened.

Also if it was found by internal tester, then the details of that tester in
case I need to ask them further questions.

Also if the PO can have input, what prioroty the bug has. i.e. do I need to
stop what I'm working on to fix this ASAP.

